# Woom 3 pimpen



## Fluxxxxxx (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich in der Suche nichts gefunden habe, hab ich mal einen neuen Thread erstellt. Hat jemand beim Woom 3 ein paar breitere Reifen verbaut? Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das problemlos funktioniert hat und welche Reifen ihr verbaut habt. Bin für Anregungen - pimpen aller Art - dankbar

Gruß 
Sven


----------



## samilio (17. Juni 2020)

Was willst du denn mit den breiteren Reifen erreichen? Wirklich gelände-tauglich wird's auch damit nicht. Für leichte Waldwege fand ich die Standard-Reifen eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt.

Unser Woom 3 wurde eher nach und nach mit den üblichen Komponenten (Griffe, Klingel, farbige Pedale, etc.) umgebaut. Highlight meiner Jungs war ein 66sick El Nino Sattel und selbst-geplottete Decals ("Captain'n Sammy" in Anlehung an Captain Sharky usw.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (17. Juni 2020)

Hier mal ein Beispiel was beim Kinderbike pimpen so geht:








						Bike der Woche: Kokua Jumper Laufrad mit Scheibenbremse
					

Dieses Rad scheint Tuner geradezu anzuziehen: IBC-User "paradox" aka Christian zeigt mit dem heutigen Bike der Woche einen aufwändigen Umbau des Kokua




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (17. Juni 2020)

Was ich erreichen will?! 

Der Wunsch meiner Jungs ist, "auch so dicke Reifen zu fahren, wie Papa!"


----------



## Raininho13 (17. Juni 2020)

Ich würde zuerst schauen, wieviel Platz vorhanden ist. Dafür am besten ein geeignetes Messmittel verwenden. Dieses Maß dann am besten notieren und mit den Reifenbreiten vergleichen. Vielleicht noch ein bisschen Luft zwischen Reifen und Gabel/Rahmen lassen.


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (17. Juni 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Ich würde zuerst schauen, wieviel Platz vorhanden ist. Dafür am besten ein geeignetes Messmittel verwenden. Dieses Maß dann am besten notieren und mit den Reifenbreiten vergleichen. Vielleicht noch ein bisschen Luft zwischen Reifen und Gabel/Rahmen lassen.



Ja, dass ist mir schon klar. Ich dachte nur, vielleicht gibt es ja hier Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Ivenl (17. Juni 2020)

Vergleich doch mal mit der Geometrie vom Early Rider, dass gibt's ja mit sehr breiten Reifen.


----------

